# My Hen enjoying the fresh air



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

It was SUCH a nice morning, even in cold Canada it was 10C (50F) and warming up more still. Not bad for March and in the more northern latitudes  

Anyways, I decided to take my youngsters out for some fresh air on the front steps. I took them out one at a time and let them see the BIG WIDE WORLD  I have had them out on the front steps a couple of times previously but not this year so far. There is a small risk of them getting spooked and flying but, the stoop is semi-covered and I block the entrance. The babies tend to keep close to me as well. 

It was a perfect day to let them out, the wild birds are back in full force for the upcoming breeding season. Since the beginning of last week, it's as if a switch was turned on and the birds are all back. Saw my first Robins last Sunday, the grackles have returned, and the doves are out in full force. 

The youngsters were like two deer caught in headlights outside, totally mesmorized by the sights and sounds of the world. They were pretty calm and snuggled close to me as their heads pivoted up, down, left and right taking in everything! The male youngster even spotted a hawk WAY UP in the sky. I had to strain hard to see this soaring bird of prey leisurly making his way south. A small group of crows flew over head cawing as well and the male was quite beguiled in this too 

In any case, here's a picture of the female out on the bench, wide eyed and absorbing it all. I didn't get a picture of the male this time...maybe tomorrow if the weather is good again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful photo, Brad! Yes, she sure seemed interested in the big, wide world!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Brad,

What a thrill for you and your birds! Great picture of your sweet lil' hen.

Linda


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

10C!!!!!!!!!!!! LUCKY!!!
We got to 2C today and our roads are rivers due to the melting snow and the rain (going on for the rest of the week  ).
I saw my first robin last week, but I don't know if it was the ones from the forest or down south.  
Beautiful bird Brad.  
Hilary Dawn


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Almond and grizzle...what a beautiful pigeon, and spoilt by the sounds of it aswell


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Beautiful bird. Seems like she is really enjoying the "outdoors".

Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Beautiful!*

She is beautiful, Brad, and I'm sure she enjoyed the fresh air. We've had a lot of rain this year for our area. It's in the 60's, not bad I guess, but I'd like to see things dry out. Guess I'm spoiled from living in California all my life.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

She's drop dead gorgeous Brad! Any chance of giving her a personal message? I want to give her my address so if she ever flies the coop she'll be more then welcome here with me and Duds


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

My God, what a beautiful bird! The coloring is just absolutely beautiful. And she's cute too!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my young hen. She's the apple of my eye that is for sure Her brother is equally loved but he is not quite as striking of colour but he's also a very sweet bird. *All * my birds are very much loved. 

Pete, no you can't have her! LOL She is too big and heavy to fly cross country anyways so she wouldn't even make it to the border.


----------

